# New puppy won't eat out of bowl



## Gregp (Feb 25, 2014)

Penny doesn't like to eat her food unless it is on the floor and myself or my wife are standing with her or very near to her. I posted a video to demonstrate this. She will eat a few mouthfuls to start, then gets scared almost and starts barking at the bowl. Let me know your thoughts. Thanks!


http://m.youtube.com/watch?feature=em-upload_owner&v=Vyo8rDs-7gg


----------



## HollowHeaven (Feb 5, 2012)

It's probably the noise from the few pieces of food left over.
Try something that doesn't make the tinkling sound


----------



## Hambonez (Mar 17, 2012)

Meh, my dog doesn't ever eat out of his bowl. He gets breakfast out of a treat dispensing toy, and gets dinner frozen in a kong. When he was a puppy we would just throw his kibble all over the floor so he could find them and eat them (this was before we got new carpet!). There's nothing saying your dog needs to eat out of a bowl, and using toys or training or games to feed him is more mentally challenging and makes meal time last longer.


----------



## Kyle071785 (Nov 28, 2013)

Hambonez said:


> Meh, my dog doesn't ever eat out of his bowl. He gets breakfast out of a treat dispensing toy, and gets dinner frozen in a kong. When he was a puppy we would just throw his kibble all over the floor so he could find them and eat them (this was before we got new carpet!). There's nothing saying your dog needs to eat out of a bowl, and using toys or training or games to feed him is more mentally challenging and makes meal time last longer.


agreed 

our pup has always loved either the regular Kong or the Kong wobbler (his new addiction to smack around the house). It helps to also slow down his eating more.

Its funny now because if we put food in both the Kong and his bowl (separate it) then he'll always go to the Kong first and come to the bowl when the Kong is empty


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Maybe try a bowl without any reflection in it. The puppy may think there is another dog in the bowl.


----------



## Kyle071785 (Nov 28, 2013)

Abbylynn said:


> Maybe try a bowl without any reflection in it. The puppy may think there is another dog in the bowl.


reminds me of last night when Jax thought there was another dog in the oven and barked at it for 10 minutes until I covered the glass with a dish towel :doh:


----------



## littlesoprano (Sep 21, 2013)

Our dog isn't particularly fine with the clinging of his tags on the metal bowls. So maybe a ceramic or rubber type might work for you. I do notice the rubber bowls are harder to clean, but he's more comfortable eating out of them, so it works for me. If it is the reflection, a ceramic bowl could definitely help you out! Though if it's the noise, a different bowl material, or even the rubber no clang tag wrapper/cover things might help with the noise. They are simple rubber rings that fit snug around the outside of the tag, that keeps the tag from making a lot of noise.


----------



## petpeeve (Jun 10, 2010)

Sorry but I don't really understand the point of your video. Maybe I'm missing something ? You seem to be chasing the dog away from / WITH the food bowl and I think that might be sending her mixed messages. I'd just set a full bowl down on the floor at meal time ... and then walk away. 

Your dog needs to gain enough confidence to eat in peace, while not in your presence. I've never heard of any healthy dog with easy access to food ever starving itself, so rest assured she'll eventually eat. A few tiny pieces of cubed cheese or salami mixed in with her kibble might help to get her over the hump in this regard.


----------



## iCadance (Feb 20, 2014)

One of our dogs would only eat out of a plastic bowl for two years nothing else lol we just got her used to eating out of dark pink glass one. I would maybe try a plastic one. 





Gregp said:


> Penny doesn't like to eat her food unless it is on the floor and myself or my wife are standing with her or very near to her. I posted a video to demonstrate this. She will eat a few mouthfuls to start, then gets scared almost and starts barking at the bowl. Let me know your thoughts. Thanks!
> 
> 
> http://m.youtube.com/watch?feature=em-upload_owner&v=Vyo8rDs-7gg


----------



## Kyle071785 (Nov 28, 2013)

iCadance said:


> One of our dogs would only eat out of a plastic bowl for two years nothing else lol we just got her used to eating out of dark pink glass one. I would maybe try a plastic one.


just read your signature. Sorry to hear that your pup passed away just a few days ago 
RIP Bear


----------



## iCadance (Feb 20, 2014)

Thank you. He was my fur baby. I miss him very much. 





Kyle071785 said:


> just read your signature. Sorry to hear that your pup passed away just a few days ago
> RIP Bear


----------

